# Honest Hard Workers available



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

After a long search, I have found two LEGAL Cuban immigrants who have an excellent work ethic. Their speciality is ceramic tile, flooring, walls or counters. They say they will beat any ones price laying tile. I have had them working full time around my home, shop, dock and boats. They work hard, even when I am not around and have consistently done more than I expected.

I do not have enough work to keep them full time, so if you need help, PM or give me a call 0700 to 1200, 572- 1225. Their labor rates are negotiable. For general grunt labor I have been paying $10 hourly 

They have transportation, but I am helping them find a good, used pick up.
They want to bring their wives and children to America and have told me they will work 7 days a week, 10 hours a day to earn enough to get them here.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good to know! Thanks


----------



## william (Dec 30, 2007)

If they have transportation and want to drive to Navarre I have a couple of weekends worth of work around the house. It's not skilled labor so I normally pay $10 hour, just helping trim and clean up in the yard but it's more than I care to do myself.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yes*



william said:


> If they have transportation and want to drive to Navarre I have a couple of weekends worth of work around the house. It's not skilled labor so I normally pay $10 hour, just helping trim and clean up in the yard but it's more than I care to do myself.


They are willing to work 7 days a week 10 hours a day.
They have a friend's car.
PM you phone #

Tom


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Do they speak decent English?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yes, Good English*



Deadreckoning said:


> Do they speak decent English?


The older man, Hanoy has a Masters degree in Linguistics. He taught English and German in Cuba. Yanie, the Accountant is learning to speak American.

They are both appreciating Freedom and Capitalism. They want to succeed, bring their families to America - LEGALLY and be like us.

They get their "permanent status" the 25th of September, then can start the process to bring their families to America. Any work you may have and want done, please call or PM me. 

Tom


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Pm sent to you Tom.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Ask them if they want a full time job at Zaxby's in Gulf Breeze. They could still do their skilled labor in the off hours.


----------

